# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Thiên Đường Du Lịch Hawaii (08/05 -14/05)

## Golden Tours

*Thiên Đường Hawaii
SEOUL - HAWAII
*(7 ngày – 6 đêm)
Khởi hành dự kiến: 08/05 – 14/05/2013















Hawaii - tiểu bang Hoa Kỳ nằm trong Thái Bình Dương cách lục địa khoảng 3.700 kilômét (2.300 dặm). Hawaii trở thành tiểu bang thứ 50 của Hoa Kỳ vào ngày 21 tháng 8 năm 1959. Với nhiều điểm tham quan hấp dẫn tại thủ phủ Honolulu: đỉnh núi Diamond, Trân Châu Cảng, lâu đài Iolani, vườn đài kỷ niệm USS Arizona, bãi biển Waikiki, các trung tâm mua sắm sầm uất,.. đã thu hút hơn 8 triệu du khách mỗi năm


*Ngày 1 :* *TP.HCM**/* *HÀ NỘI* *–* *HÀN QUỐC (Ăn* *trưa*) 
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Hawaii. Quá cảnh tại Hà Nội. Khởi hành từ Hà Nội.* Do giờ bay phải quá cảnh tại Seoul khoảng 10 tiếng nên nhóm khách Hà Nội đi tham quan thành phố Seoul.* Đến sân bay Incheon, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.

06:00: HDV địa phương và xe sẽ đón đoàn đi ăn sáng. Xe đưa đoàn vào trung tâm thành phố.

09:00: Tham quan thành phố Seoul: Lâu đài Kinh Bắc Cung– Gyeongbokgung tiêu biểu cho nền nghệ thuật kiến trúc cổ điển và là niềm tự hào của người dân Hàn Quốc. Là cung điện đầu tiên của triều đại Chosun được xây dựng vào năm 1395, Gyeongbokgung là cung điện lớn và đồ sộ nhất Hàn Quốc.

Bảo tàng dân tộc học. Chụp hình tại Dinh Tổng Thống – Blue house.






12:00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.13:00: Tiếp tục tham quan và mua sắm tại đường Insa-dong, chợ Đông Đại Môn. 18:00: Xe đưa đoàn trở lại sân bay Incheon đáp chuyến bay đi Hawaii.Khởi hành từ TP.HCM không tham quan Hàn Quốc. Quá cảnh tại Seoul khoảng 1 tiếng.Tại sân bay Seoul, cả 02 nhóm tiếp tục bay đi Hawaii.


*Ngày* *2*: *HONOLULU* *(Ăn* *trưa, tối*)
Đến Hawaii vào buổi sáng. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan: Bãi biển Waikiki dài gần 3km nổi tiếng nhất Hawaii, tự do nằm phơi nắng, tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển.





Miệng núi lửa Kim Cương (Diamond Head)




Kahala được ví như Beverly Hills ở Los Angeles, khu dân cư Hawaii Kai. Blow Hole, nơi đón nhận những đợt sóng đầu tiên vào bờ.






Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan: Vịnh Hanauma Bay Lookout, rặng núi Pali hùng vĩ.




Nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn tối, qua đêm đầu tiên tại Honolulu.

*Ngày 3*: *HONOLULU(Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Đoàn tham quan: Trân Châu Cảng (Pearl Harbor), nơi ghi dấu cuộc tấn công quân sự bất ngờ của hải quân Nhật thực hiện nhằm vào căn cứ hải quân của Hoa Kỳ vào sáng Chủ Nhật, ngày 7 tháng 12 năm 1941, dẫn đến việc Hoa Kỳ sau đó quyết định tham gia vào hoạt động quân sự trong Thế chiến thứ hai.Tượng vua Kamehameha, người đã có công thống nhất toàn đảo Hawaii.

Khu phố Trung Hoa (China Town), tòa nhà Quốc hội State Capitol. Cung điện Iolani.





Nghĩa trang quốc gia Punchbowl.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.Qúy khách tự do mua sắm, tắm biển. Dùng bữa tối, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.

*
Ngày 4*: *HONOLULU(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Qúy khách tự do tham quan, tắm biển, mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại.

Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan: *Trung tâm văn hóa thổ dân của Hawaii Polynesian Cultural Center*.Tại đây, Quý khách sẽ khám phá cuộc sống, sinh hoạt đa dạng về âm nhạc, nghệ thuật, y phục, liên hoan lễ hội, chèo thuyền, cách săn bắn, nơi ở….của các dân tộc sống rải rác trên các hòn đảo lớn nhỏ trong quần đảo Hawaii: Samoa, Maori New Zealand (Aotearoa), Fiji, Tonga, Eater Island, Tahiti và Marquesas.




Ăn tối buffet. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày 5*: *HONOLULU – FREE & EASY(Ăn sáng*)
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Nguyên ngày Qúy khách tự do vui chơi, mua sắm, tắm biển. Ăn trưa và tối tự túc.

*Ngày 6*: *HONOLULU – SEOUL (Ăn sáng*)
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Hàn Quốc.Qua đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày 7*: *SEOUL – TP. HCM/ HÀ NỘI*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.


*GIÁ DỊCH VỤ/ KHÁCH:
40,600,000 VNĐ + 5,900,000 VNĐ ( Thuế vé máy bay) = 46,500,000 VNĐ/ Khách( Áp dụng cho đoàn 20 khách trở lên)*

*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ.*

Tham khảo thêm thông tin tại: Châu Mỹ | HÀN QUỐC - HAWAII

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:

Xuân Lê / Ms. 
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS
Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC, Vietnam
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: 08. 3925 6787
Mobile: 0909 53 55 86
Email: xuanle.ope@goldentours.vn
Skype: xuanle0212
Website: www.goldentours.vn*
**

----------

